# Making Driftwood Sink



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

I picked up some pieces of driftwood from a beach on Lake Erie. I boiled the pieces for probably 2-2.5 hours and let them sit at the bottom of my tank for about 1 week with rocks holding them down because they would float without the rocks. I don't want the rocks holding the wood down, but I also don't want to bury the wood in the gravel to hold it down. How can I get the pieces to stay at the bottom of the tank???


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can drill piece of slate and anchor the wood to that.Just bury the slate instead of the wood.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Good idea, but I don't have any, and I don't want to buy any.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL,Then perhaps time is all you can do.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

And time it can take, I have a piece that has been floating now for a year.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would take it out and put in a plastic tub or place it in your tub. The better part about doing it that way is you can do all kinds of stuff to weight it down and not have to worry about how it looks or whatever. Putting a piece of dw in a tank that isn't already sinking will just make a mess.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

GREAT! lol, guess it won't ever get used then haha


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can go to home depot and buy just one tile, or ask if they have any broken pieces. I have got hold of some pieces like that.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i know Lowes here will give you a free peice of broken tile they have in the back, there is somone always droping a box or somthing they keep them in the back in case someone needs 1 good peice or somthing but you can get a broken one for nothen just gotta ask


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, lol, your options are to weigh it down with rocks, get a tile or some slate, or just wait until it sinks. If you don't like them options, then drift wood isn't for you, hahaha. If the pieces aren't that big or dense, then they shouldn't take overly long to sink. It's worth the wait! It always looks fantastic and fish love it!


----------



## ffemt89 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok so Im late to the convo but i figured instead of starting up a new thread I'd post my questions in an established thread. 

I have some pieces of driftwood that I am currently on day 3 of soaking, they haven't leached ANY tannins yet and are still floating. I know it can take time for them to sink but I was wondering if water temperature had anything to do with how fast they sink? Its been getting chilly here in central IL at night here lately and i was thinking since they haven't leached yet at all I could just float them in my tank since the water is warmer. Any suggestions?


----------

